# 28s and stock rancher 350



## GA350rancher (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone have ran a size 28" tire on 2wd 350 rancher with exhaust and jet kit? (Hit the wrong number in the title sorry)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fixed the title for you.

What tire are you thinking? a 28" Zilla would probably be just fine, they are a very light tire.


----------



## GA350rancher (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been looking at the vampires but not set on them yet and thank you for fixing it for me I couldn't figure it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look at the Zilla then. They have a very similar tread, but would be much smoother on trails. And should last longer. And weigh less. lol Lot's of pro's. 

I think you'd be very happy with them.


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

I think you'd do alright with 27's on a 2wd with your mods.


----------



## GA350rancher (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll look at the 27s to and how do the zillas do in the mud? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They do great:












^ 27x11's on all 4 (Red Brute) Following 29" OG Laws (Green brute)


----------



## GA350rancher (Jul 17, 2015)

Look like they do pretty dang good to me lol now got to pick what size mhmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

They are ok, depends on the mud. Not a pure mud tire but they hold their own.


----------



## GA350rancher (Jul 17, 2015)

It looks like a lot of tire but less lug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

